# تصاميم للتذكير بصيام 6 من شوال ,



## دموع تائبة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- : 
**{من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه بست من شوال فكأنما صام الدهر}
الراوي: أبو أيوب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2433
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
{من صام رمضان ، و أتبعه ستا من شوال ، كان كصوم الدهر }
الراوي: أبو أيوب الأنصاري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6327
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح *


*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*




*



*




*بروفايل*



*



|



*

*



|



*

*



|



*

*



*







*التواقيع*



*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*



​


----------

